# New fishing pier on Erie



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is that the one in Perry?


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

It's in painesville township


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Painesville Township Park
Part of the Lake Metro Parks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fakebait said:


> Painesville Township Park
> Part of the Lake Metro Parks


Is it now open for fishing? I thought I read when it first opened that it wouldn't be open ofr fishing for a couple of weeks.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It is open and has been packed. High off the water so you will need a really long net or the baitstore sells the ocean basket type of pier nets on a rope. Little bit of a walk to get down and back up. But there are steps and an accessible ramp.

http://www.lakemetroparks.com/parks-trails/painesville-township-park

Rangers are and will patrol it regularly as well as park employees fishing it at night.

Although park hours are 6 am to 11 pm, the pier is accessible 24 hours a day, seven days a week, but will be closed during inclement weather. For safety and enjoyment of the pier:


Swimming and diving is prohibited due to hazardous underwater conditions.
Cleaning fish is prohibited on the pier.
Alcoholic beverages are prohibited.
Riding bikes, skatebords or scooters is prohibited on the pier.
Feeding wildlife is prohibited.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Even with all of those trash cans you can bet there will still be empty bait containers laying all over.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

There are maintenance and janitorial crew on the property year round just for that park. They are down there several times a day.

If you see anything suspicious.
Here are the ranger numbers.
For Ranger response in case of emergency: Dial 9-1-1
Non-emergency contact Ranger Dispatch: 440-354-3434


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*NICE!
Hope it catches on!*
There's hundreds of miles of breakwalls & rip-rap barriers & jetties across the Erie shoreline,,,, & nobody smart enough to make 'em accessible for fishermen!?
*How many fishermen would put $2 in a drop-box, for 12hr access on one of those piers?
(LIKE, until it's PAID FOR!?)
I WOULD!!!

lol,,, & I can't see the signs,,,, is the FINE for littering in the park $500, or $1000?*


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

800-foot anti-erosion wall costing $619,000 and the pier itself totaling $1.96 million.
It would take a while to pay off lol. 
The park system is tax funded so no need to charge for a public park.

The accessible ramp is a switchback down the bluff. Stairs are straight down.














liferings and ladders on the pier.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Doboy said:


> *NICE!
> Hope it catches on!*
> There's hundreds of miles of breakwalls & rip-rap barriers & jetties across the Erie shoreline,,,, & nobody smart enough to make 'em accessible for fishermen!?
> *How many fishermen would put $2 in a drop-box, for 12hr access on one of those piers?
> ...


I will be there today I will look at the signs.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm curious about the depth of the water around the pier? It doesn't look like it can be more than 8' or so. Might be a decent place to cast for eyes at night.

Wes


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

They said it's 10 to 15 foot or so. Didn't make it out there today but will tommrow.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Beautiful.
Wish I was able to watch them build it.
Just wondering,,, what is it supported by, on pilings?

The only thing I would add is (fish attracting) concrete/ rip-rap jetties on both sides,,,, about a LONG cast away.

btw,,, *"The park system is tax funded so no need to charge for a public park"*
lol,,,, I thought the same thing about Bula & Conn.

I HATE anything 'tax-payer' funded,,,,
That makes the cost increase by 10x,,, so in-turn, THAT makes 10x less fishing piers. ;>)

Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Doboy said:


> Beautiful.
> Wish I was able to watch them build it.
> Just wondering,,, what is it supported by, on pilings?
> 
> ...


"The pier is 200 feet long, 20 feet wide and stable as a rock because it is mounted on open steel baskets that sit on the lake floor and are filled with boulders. The baskets are attached to pilings that are sunk down to bedrock."


They also used a crane to position boulders about 30 feet from the pier to create a fish attracting jettie.

From a Sept. 2017 Plain Dealer article.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

The most important question is, has anyone caught anything there yet!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.lakemetroparks.com/fishing-report/october-2017/fall-trout-stocking-completed

Yep take a look. Scroll halfway down to read the pier report.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was there today and saw one caught while I was there. About 15 min. Small one went back. I talked to a few guys that said they did ok on trout with jigs and maggots. It will be blown out tommrow.

People are already puting grafetti on the pier. Please call the rangers if you see anything.

Here is a pic of the sign. As far as I can tell park fines are 150. Not posted for littering on the pier. The rangers and maintenance staff along with the chief are there several times a day checking things and for licenses (rangers). The fishermen that were there were happy to see them and glad they were checking.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Beautiful.
> Wish I was able to watch them build it.
> Just wondering,,, what is it supported by, on pilings?
> 
> ...


The pillings are driven down to bedrock, the open cage construction with rocks in it let's the pier absorb waves and stay dry on top. There are rock piles placed off the sides.

The park system is funded by a levy from the tax payers of lake county. It's not a bad thing to provide access, programs, education and facilities for the residents and nonresident people of lake county and ohio. There are much worse ways taxes are used.

I don't know about Astabula and their facilities. I do know that they have a very small county park system.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that is an awesome pier, i will be making a visit for sure


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Where is this located in comparison to the short break wall in fairport harbor ?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

glasseyes said:


> Where is this located in comparison to the short break wall in fairport harbor ?


It's 1 or 2 miles up the shore to the east.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

ok thanks, another question , I see videos on youtube of guys steelhead fishing farther east, Pa or NY and they fish from beach areas and seem to do quite well. I asked the gentleman at the bait house at Fairport harbor if anyone fished off the beach area there and he gave me a very puzzled look like I was not making sense. He said no they just fish from the short pier and the rocks by light house.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You can fish the beach I don't see why not. I never personal have. Fairport harbor lake front park has a beach you can access.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

yes I have been to that beach, but since its a swimming area they probably don't allow fishing


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

glasseyes said:


> yes I have been to that beach, but since its a swimming area they probably don't allow fishing


People typically aren't swimming there in November


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

we have been killing steel since it opened. 82 steps.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

glasseyes said:


> ok thanks, another question , I see videos on youtube of guys steelhead fishing farther east, Pa or NY and they fish from beach areas and seem to do quite well. I asked the gentleman at the bait house at Fairport harbor if anyone fished off the beach area there and he gave me a very puzzled look like I was not making sense. He said no they just fish from the short pier and the rocks by light house.


The people at Harbor bait and Tackle dont know much about fishing, which is quite astonishing for running a bait shop. The older guy told me that walleye dont live or migrate at all in the Grand. I wouldnt try to get much info there.


----------



## Jim B (May 29, 2016)

I respectfully disagree with kingfisher13 about harbor tackle. Been stopping there for years and always find frendly conversation and local gossip. And though i get a lot of tackle online, if i need something for the lake or rivers quick, i can find something close there. Always get good counts of minnows too. And might run into darcy egan there.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kingbaiter13 said:


> The people at Harbor bait and Tackle dont know much about fishing, which is quite astonishing for running a bait shop. The older guy told me that walleye dont live or migrate at all in the Grand. I wouldnt try to get much info there.


hahaha don knows walleye are there. when did an old guy tell you this?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kingbaiter13 said:


> The people at Harbor bait and Tackle dont know much about fishing, which is quite astonishing for running a bait shop. The older guy told me that walleye dont live or migrate at all in the Grand. I wouldnt try to get much info there.


don says stop in when you get some time.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

My Dad and I have been going to Harbor bait and Tackle for years. Don is a class act and always takes the time to give information. He will tell you if you're wasting your time or not too if the river is blown out. I like getting lures there just for the reward in finding out good information. You also gather a lot of interesting fishing news from Don too. Also if you read the original posters question regarding bait shop...he said the bait shop at the Harbor. There is a bait shop that is located right at the pier and it sounds like that is what he was referring to.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

also walleye don't migrate the river. they migrate the lake. our resident fish "run" the river to spawn. some do swim the river in the fall but by no means many.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

glasseyes said:


> ok thanks, another question , I see videos on youtube of guys steelhead fishing farther east, Pa or NY and they fish from beach areas and seem to do quite well. I asked the gentleman at the bait house at Fairport harbor if anyone fished off the beach area there and *he gave me a very puzzled look like I was not making sense*. He said no they just fish from the short pier and the rocks by light house.


That's funny!!

The PA videos you're seeing are likely off a creek mouth such as trout run. The bottom there is pretty rocky like it is here in NY west of the cattaraugus. There will be a wave created drop off near shore off of those rocky beaches. A two foot or more drop is ideal and schools of emeralds and trout swim that lip in low light. It will go from ankle to knee deep or more in one step. That's the spot. Half a cast out or less. Once the sun is up, the trout drift off the beach. After dark, walleye roam that lip here too. It is an ideal spot for them to push bait against. 

A sand beach will form sandbars with cuts and shoots. Similar to an ocean beach. The beach around the cattaraugus is like that. The trout swim the troughs in the sand chasing shiners and smelt. If there's bars off that beach, that would be a great spot for trout!! The deep troughs concentrate the fish. Cast a bottom rig out and reel it in slowly until it drops into a trough then let it sit. Where that trough running parallel to the beach meets the pier is also an ideal spot and will concentrate the fish also. If it's legal to fish the beach there, I bet it could be good. Especially if the pier is crowded. Sorry if this is a hijack or irrelevant. Good luck, it looks like a nice spot.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> My Dad and I have been going to Harbor bait and Tackle for years. Don is a class act and always takes the time to give information. He will tell you if you're wasting your time or not too if the river is blown out. I like getting lures there just for the reward in finding out good information. You also gather a lot of interesting fishing news from Don too. Also if you read the original posters question regarding bait shop...he said the bait shop at the Harbor. There is a bait shop that is located right at the pier and it sounds like that is what he was referring to.


Yes the bait shop I was referring to is right at parking lot at short pier. I think the gentleman name is Dan, nice guy had some good information about local fishing.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> My Dad and I have been going to Harbor bait and Tackle for years. Don is a class act and always takes the time to give information. He will tell you if you're wasting your time or not too if the river is blown out. I like getting lures there just for the reward in finding out good information. You also gather a lot of interesting fishing news from Don too. Also if you read the original posters question regarding bait shop...he said the bait shop at the Harbor. There is a bait shop that is located right at the pier and it sounds like that is what he was referring to.


yessiree...Don is good people and ALWAYS willing to help.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

That pier is so bright at night very nice kinda high


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

That is very good for drawing bait schools in and around the pier. Then the game fish will follow !


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Was out that way Saturday morning for duck hunting. Got there before first light. Went east from the fairport harbor ramp to find some guys we were going to hunt with. They were already out there in a boat. Didn't know exactly where they were, so we ended up passing them in the dark. They were supposed to shine their flashlights at us as we passed. Ended up almost to this new pier before they called us on the cellphone and we turned around! It looked very pretty in the dark. Got back to where they were set up right at shooting time and they wouldn't let us hunt with them! Had to find another spot. Ended up having ducks fly over us while we were still trying to set up and didn't have our guns loaded! Screwed up the other guys' hunting, but we didn't care at that point as we were pissed too! Ended up being a slow day. Only got a few shots and but got 2 mergansers. 

Did some fishing from the boat while the duck hunting was slow. Seemed like whenever I would start casting, the ducks would show up. Casted a blade bait that I've caught steel on before. Didn't get any. While we were packing up to leave, one jumped out of the water in our decoys and laughed at us! Tried trolling near the Fairport pier and didn't get any. Saw one fish caught off the pier wall.


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just one more reason to retire.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Nov 19, 2016)

fakebait said:


> View attachment 248891


That’s pretty nice!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sure is nice. Go Ohio! About time they do something with all our tax dollars! Now its up to the fishermen to keep it looking nice and keep the rift rap down.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

From what I’ve read it was lake county’s metro park tax $$ that built the pier,they acquire quite a bit of property along the river system for access to some nice steelhead fishing.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I though the new pier was in painsville? but reading these post its EAST of the fairport ramp is that right? wanna drive up and look around.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

glasseyes said:


> yes I have been to that beach, but since its a swimming area they probably don't allow fishing


nothing worse than a fishhook in the foot...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

REY298 said:


> Sure is nice. Go Ohio! About time they do something with all our tax dollars! Now its up to the fishermen to keep it looking nice and keep the rift rap down.


The park just installed cameras. They are so good they can actually read what it says on a phone on the pier. Direct link to ranger dispatch and the upper administration in real time.

But if you see something call the rangers.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> I though the new pier was in painsville? but reading these post its EAST of the fairport ramp is that right? wanna drive up and look around.


Yes its East of Fairport. West of Fairport will be Grand River then Mentor.

Painesville TWP not City.....


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

the rangers patrol and fish it after they get off duty.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> the rangers patrol and fish it after they get off duty.


The park director and a bunch of staff do also.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

fishingful said:


> The park director and a bunch of staff do also.


yes they do! Paul is a cool guy.


----------

